# Regency Greenfire GF55 Pellet Stove review



## ItsAllGonnaBurn (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi there everyone!  This is my first post here.

Before I ask any questions, I'm going to contribute some information I have about my pellet stove that may be helpful to others here(Partcularly if you are a nerd like me).

Its a Regency GF55 self standing model.  I also have a close friend who got the fireplace insert version(and also helped me collect some data) of this stove and we've compared quite a few notes with each other.

Firstly I'd like to say I really like to say that overall I really like this stove.  Its quiet and puts out nice heat!(DUH!)  But, it isn't absolutely perfect(It seems to be pretty close, but I'm pretty persnickety about things).  The stove has 3 modes(a switch on the panel) that you can use.  It has a manual mode(control it with the side panel), and two thermostat control modes(On-Off, and Hi-Lo).

It seems to have trouble with trying to switch between some of the modes without shutting the unit down, but this is a small detail.  Its easy to shut it down, change the mode and get it going again.  Its not like you change modes all the time.  I happened to notice this while doing some experiments while learning specifics of its operation.

I have one of those "Kill-A-Watt" electric usage monitors and a stop watch.  Armed with these items I managed to put together some Pellet Fuel and Electricity consumption numbers for the various heat levels.  I weighed how much pellet fuel it used after a specific amount of time and figured out how many pounds per hour at that setting.  Then I extrapolated the pellet usage to the other levels(1-5) based on timing the auger pulse's time period and duty cycle during that time period.  I could then figure out what the other levels SHOULD use for pellet fuel per hour by comparing the auger duty cycles of each level against the level that I actually weighed after running.

I did a weigh-in test at another heat level to confirm the calculations were going to be reasonably close.  Lo and behold, the fuel used was virtually dead-on what the calculations predicted!  So without further blah blah....  here are some numbers to pellet fuel and electricity consumption for the Regency GF55 and GFI55(the insert version seems to run the same):


Pellet Fuel Consumption:

Level,#/hr,hrs/40#bag

1 1.56 25.09
2 2.20 18.18
3 2.90 13.81
4 3.48 11.51
5 4.46 8.98 


Electricity Consumption:

Level,Watts*
1 107.98
2 123.01
3 139.50
4 153.40
5 202.31

*the electricity used during the % Duty cycle was included in calculating the average electric consumption.


I hope this helps some of you!

Stay warm!


----------



## Don2222 (May 14, 2012)

Hello

Very good info. Thanks!


----------

